# X-Trail Recall



## JERRY JULIANO (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi everybody, of course I'm new here but I have a big problem! 

I'm currently in Ecuador and my parents have a 2002 X-Trail M/T. 
The car stalled over the weekend and would not start, and they took it to the dealer. The dealer said the repairs would be about 2000 US dollars.

I suspected there may be a recall for this particular model and sure enough there is, but I'm not sure their vehicle is covered. If anybody could let me
know more info on this we would greatly greatly appreciate it.

This is one link I have found that details the recall info:
http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/re...asp?uniqueID=965C4D1F6814875E00256DCF003D7BF4

I have also seen other posts on here that talk about the same thing, but again my problem is knowing the exact VIN's affected!

Thanks in advance, please let me know if you need any more info such as VIN, etc etc etc.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Nissan recalled approx 2.5 million cars fitted with the 2.0 petrol engine in 2003. If you followed the X-Trail link on the page you referred to you would find the dates of manufacture. The VIN numbers are likely to be for UK models only but you never know - yours might fall within the range.


----------



## JERRY JULIANO (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Ron,

Thanks for the response! 

On that page (the one I linked to), it says dates of manufacture are: 
Build Start Date : 01/01/1999
Build End Date : 30/09/2002

So, I'm pretty sure our X-Trail falls within those dates.

But, I haven't been able to find out anything else with our VIN, i checked carfax and nothing came up (said VIN was wrong)

Any ideas? They want to charge us over 2,000.00 USD, which in Ecuador is a rediculously huge amount of money! 

Thanks again in advance, any ideas/help are greatly appreciated.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Jerry,

Don't take the dealers quote/word for granted.

If you believe the fault falls under an official Nissan recall, then it would need to be covered by Nissan regardless if the car is still under warranty or not.

If you haven't yet done so, I suggest you contact Nissan Ecuador direct for this and find-out if they have an official recall bulletin for this (which would have all affected VIN ranges)

http://www.nissanec.com/php/index.php

Teléfonos (593-2) 2 222-740 

Correo
Electrónico [email protected] 

You will have no argument to present if Nissan Ecuador has not issued an official recall for this.

They might do so down the track (if similar cases are reported) and even then, your parents will be entitled for a full refund of the service charge.

P.S. Please note also that every country has it's own VIN Range and Numbering, which identifies the car belonging to that country, so if you're looking for your VIN under the UK recall, you wont find it there.


----------



## JERRY JULIANO (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Aussie Trail,

Thanks a lot for you response, that really clears up some things. So basically if they haven't issued an official recall here in Ecuador, there is nothing we can do... 

My father is going to the dealer again today and we'll call these numbers and email them, hopefully we can shed some light on the situation.

The car worked fine, then it stalled one day and wouldn't start. Doesn't this sound suspiciously like one of the official recalls? Hmmmm

Well, I thank everyone for all their help, and I'll keep you guys updated as to what they say!

Thanks again!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

JERRY JULIANO said:


> Hi Aussie Trail,
> 
> Thanks a lot for you response, that really clears up some things. So basically if they haven't issued an official recall here in Ecuador, there is nothing we can do...


Basically yes, but your father can alert Nissan Ecuador to the fact that there is a recall for this problem overseas and ask them to investigate it.



> The car worked fine, then it stalled one day and wouldn't start. Doesn't this sound suspiciously like one of the official recalls? Hmmmm


There was a recall for this in Australia as well and HERE is a detailed description of it which you can show to your Nissan dealer.


----------



## JERRY JULIANO (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Aussie,

Thanks for that info, we are heading out there today. Here in Ecuador it will be a tough sell but with that info you provided we may be able to work something out!

Thanks a million.


----------



## JERRY JULIANO (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi everybody. Basically what the dealer is saying happened is:

A hole in the radiator formed and all the water leaked out. Then the Cam Retainer Gasket blew.

Does that make any sense, and does it pertain to the stalling problem?
Sorry my description isn't too thorough, but I got this info second hand from my dad. 

I'm personally going to the dealer on monday to see what they say.


----------

